# Torque wrench & Socket sets



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent torque wrench and what size is need for the TT?

I should really know the size :?

And also a decent small socket set for the wheel nuts? Don't want a large box full of various sockets.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by size of the torque wrench? They're all much of a muchness length (leverage) wise - just get one with a half inch drive which should cover all your needs.

Prices do vary enormously mind you. Try Halfords - usually good quality tools without paying top brand prices.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If by 'size' of torque wrench you really mean capacity then it depends what you intend to do. To cover everything on the TT (or any car for that matter) more than one torque wrench will be required.

Since you mention the wheel nuts (they're bolts btw) you'll need a torque wrench that covers the torque setting for them which is 120Nm (88.5lbft). One with a range from 60Nm to 200Nm or so will be suitable.

A socket set covering the range up to 19mm will be suitable; the wheel bolts need a 17mm socket. As above Halfords Professional range is good quality and well priced but buy when what you want is on offer which happens on a regular basis - hence I seem to collect them. Don't get the very big socket sets as you probably won't use most of the contents. 
If all you want to do is check the wheel bolt torque at track days you can buy individual sockets in Halfords.

I have Halfords torque wrenches; they're fairly priced but there are many cheaper and adequate ones on the market suitable for occasional use.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Another suggestion would be visiting a car parts shop. They have sockets especially for wheels with a teflon coating. That means less chance of damaging the wheel and you'd only buy just one socket.

Torque wrench wise, look for one as Brittan suggested and see that it has the 4 inch or so extension part. Then you have all you need.

After use, do reset the torque of the wrench to zero. If you leave it at 120Nm, the internals will wear out and the value won't be correct any more.

The 60-200Nm variant is not suitable for spark plugs, should you ever want to go there. They need about 20Nm, so that's a whole different range, thus a different wrench.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Halfords also sell the wheel sockets with a plastic coating, blue is the colour you want


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure why this was moved as it is to do with TT's :roll:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advise guys. All has been covered that I needed.

1/2 inch was size i was after and 17mm for "bolts" :wink:

Halfords it is I guess.

Thanks


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

If you have access to a halfords trade card you can get a massive discount. L33JSA got new torque wrenches from halfords for my engine build and they came down by around 50% with the trade card.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Norbar torque wrenches are excellent. I've got two covering from 8 to 200 Nm or so. Some people selling on eBay. The Halfords pro one is made by them.


----------

